# Google Play Music and Titanium Backup



## szale9001 (Jun 24, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone has figured out how to backup Google Play Music with Titanium and restore it without having another device appear under the Google Music authorizations screen. It seems no matter how careful I am, I still end up with 8 Galaxy Nexus entries appearing in my Google Music settings.
My process is as follows: 
I would back up all my data including the Android ID with Titanium
I restore the ID it first time I open Titanium and it prompts me to revert it
Then, after reboot, I restore all my data (Google Music included)
Despite this, I still end up with multiple Galaxy Nexus entries after I restore the data for Google Music and my offline playlists/songs start to download again.
I want to figure this out just incase Google reverts to their "4 deauthorizations per year" policy but I am at a loss. Has anyone been able to do this/know of a guide I can use? Thanks.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

System Settings.
Backup that system app...
And then restore the "Android ID" in Titanium Settings.
This will allow your ID to remain the same...and thus, only one GMusic device will show.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

I would also like to know this.


----------



## szale9001 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> System Settings.
> Backup that system app...
> And then restore the "Android ID" in Titanium Settings.
> This will allow your ID to remain the same...and thus, only one GMusic device will show.


Yea, that is what I tried. I backed that up and restored the Android ID first thing after opening Titanium. Still, after all that, it creates duplicate phone entries once my music starts downloading to my phone. That's why I am confused.


----------



## szale9001 (Jun 24, 2011)

bump. any suggestions?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

R2DoesInc has an app in the Play Store that will backup your Google Play Music. I forgot what it's called...

Edit: Here you go https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.t3hh4xx0r.cloudsniper&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS50M2hoNHh4MHIuY2xvdWRzbmlwZXIiXQ..


----------

